# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Πώς; Πού; Πότε;

## Netfinity

Σαν νέος ιδιοκτήτης ενός φορητού και σαν κάτοικος Ναυπάκτου (κατά την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο) θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσει κάποιος για το τι υπάρχει στην μικρή μας πόλη. Τι μπορώ να βρω από υπηρεσίες, ποιός θα μου δώσει κάποια Ι.Ρ. να συνδεθώ και εγώ, σε ποιες περιοχές λειτουργεί το ασύρματο και άλλα πολλά που θα έρθουν στην πορεία.  ::

----------

